# Greetings from NNY



## WX2CIB (Aug 30, 2017)

Good evening brothers, 
      My name Dave. I'm just starting my journey. Hoping to petition for membership in October. I'm from Northern NY near the St. Lawrence River and the Thousand Islands. I am a disabled combat veteran who served in the Army at Fort Drum, NY home of the 10th Mountain Division. Was deployed three times, 2003-04 in Afghanistan and 2005-06, 2007-08 in Iraq. 

       I am an active amateur radio operator, holding a General Class license. 

Thanks for reading, 
Dave


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome. Good luck with your petition.


----------



## WX2CIB (Aug 30, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome. Good luck with your petition.



Thank you


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 30, 2017)

WX2CIB said:


> Good evening brothers,
> My name Dave. I'm just starting my journey. Hoping to petition for membership in October. I'm from Northern NY near the St. Lawrence River and the Thousand Islands. I am a disabled combat veteran who served in the Army at Fort Drum, NY home of the 10th Mountain Division. Was deployed three times, 2003-04 in Afghanistan and 2005-06, 2007-08 in Iraq.
> 
> I am an active amateur radio operator, holding a General Class license.
> ...


Greetings and welcome.

I was in Iraq 04-05 and 10-11. Cheers Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 31, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! And thank you for your service.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 20, 2017)

Greetings and Welcome !


----------



## Keith C (Sep 20, 2017)

Greeting, welcome and Thank You for your service.


----------



## WX2CIB (Sep 21, 2017)

Brothers, 
        Last night I received my petition for membership. It is filled out, just needs a members signature,  and turned in. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

